# US Composite Resin



## Cody Hatten (Oct 15, 2020)

Has anyone ever used the US composite resin


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 15, 2020)

if you are talking about Simlar 41, yes. I don't know if they carry it any more but they have others. Are you going to cast with it?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Cody Hatten (Oct 16, 2020)

ironman123 said:


> if you are talking about Simlar 41, yes. I don't know if they carry it any more but they have others. Are you going to cast with it?


yes sir I am going to do some casting. My first time with polyester resin. I have always used Total Boat epoxy

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 16, 2020)

They still have Simlar41 $38.00 for a gallon.


----------

